# Throwing Knives



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

Do any of you train with throwing knives?  If so, can you reccommend any particular brand?  I've played with them a bit, but I find that they break pretty easily.  As well, any training tips?  What about axes, anybody ever throw these around?


----------



## MisterMike (Jun 17, 2004)

I used to more so than now. They always used to break (or get lost, hehe). Now I just have some shuriken. Never tried axes or hatchets.

I'd look for something balanced and hard (440 steel?).

Oh, don't pay a lot of money for it. They just get dinged up anyways.

My $.01.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 17, 2004)

You can learn to throw any knife really.

If your looking to throw for the "sport" of it, then I'd say pick up a book and a good set of throwers. I like Gil Hibbens set, and book.

If your looking for combative application, I say practice throwing all different kinds and sizes of knives that you might carry. I'd get cheap imitations of roughly the same size and weightof your good knives, because expect to damage them through repeated throwing practice. You'll have to find a way to practice not only on stationary targets, but you'll have to find a way to practice "leading" as well, and hitting moving targets.

The reality is, IMHO, it would be rare that throwing would be your solution for combative reasons. If it is, it is most likely only so you can destract...to buy time to run, or to buy time to grab his gun. Either solution could be suicidal, and whether the knife "sticks" or not will be the least of your concerns. So...I only look at throwing as a viable study for sport/fun.

btw...I love thowing hatchets and axes....I can throw those a hell of a lot better then knives!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jun 17, 2004)

I've trained with various things to throw. Some good ones to train with throwing were some from The Dollar Store - pretty lousy knives, but you're just going to be beating them up anyways. If you have some heavier knives or pointed things to throw too, that will give you some variation.

I miss throwing knives! Sigh!

ETA: What I'm suggesting follows from the kinds of things Tulisan already said.  Using lots of different things to throw, etc.  Unless you want to carry one knife or set of knives, and just get really good with one specific tool. But then you'll still bang those up while training.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2004)

Do a search on "throwing" and you'll find some previous threads on this, e.g.:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7011


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks Arnisador!  That's a good thread!


----------



## Mekugi (Jun 17, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Do any of you train with throwing knives?  If so, can you reccommend any particular brand?  I've played with them a bit, but I find that they break pretty easily.  As well, any training tips?  What about axes, anybody ever throw these around?



I have been throwing knives and tomahawks for a spell, a backyard hobby and something to do at camp while out hunting. My favorites (and toughest)  tools in my collection are my "buckskinner" style throwing knife and my "Hudson Bay" design Tomahawk. I had these custom made by a local smitty/buckskinner I used to haggle with at gunshows in Oregon. Unfortunately he doesn't have a webpage that I know of and I don't think he would appreciate me giving out his address- if I knew it off the top of my head. 

I would recommend what are called "Trade Tools" as throwers. These seem to emphasis "tough and durable" rather than good looks and prim, so it makes them a little more trustworthy when hucking them at a target. For a throwing knife I would always recommend a "Buckskinner" style . This is a simple design: Thick piece of plate steel with leather handles secured by brass rivets and filed edge. I have put mine through hell and back, and the thing keeps on going. For a Tomahawk I would recommend a Hudson Bay design or Spanish design with a hickory handle. The French design is OK, however I find them a little weak as they tend to be narrow and petal shaped. Avoid anything "piecepipe" as they tend to ruin quickly and I would recommend a thick to medium handle. 

Personally, I find that smaller outfits that produce buckskinner style equipment have the finest quality and most durable goods, I would sincerely avoid anything from Cold Steel, IMHO they are a little weak in the knees for these type of things, albeit they make some very nice knives. SO far I have ruined 2 cold steel tomahawks as they tend to bend and loose their tempering and break frequently after multiple throws. General knife steel, say 440B or 440C ARE NOT best material to make these out of as it is unreliable under these conditions. While they are good for knives because they sharpen and hold an edge, they will break under duress and especially in this case.I recommend high carbon- which is the best, I have found, for throwing and is designed just for this purpose. However, if you just HAVE to have stainless,  I would recommend a 420 rating above any others- it's strong and is best suited for this purpose. 

*One of the most complete lists on the internet for Tomahawks is Ragweed Forge:* 

http://www.ragweedforge.com/ThrowingCatalog.html 
(scroll down a little, he has a buckskinner style knife for sale)

*If you wanted to spend a little money, RMJ forge has some of the most functional and beautiful knives and tomahawks around:* 

http://www.rmjforge.com/

*These links should get you started on knives:*

http://www.knifethrowing.info/

http://www.commonlogic.com/knife/index.htm

http://www.sonic.net/~quine/knifepics.html

http://www.ironpost.com/catalog/default.asp

*Here are two good pages on making targets:*

http://www.commonlogic.com/knife/throwing/targets/targets.htm

http://www.inquiry.net/outdoor/skills/beard/tomahawk_targets.htm

Personally, back home in Oregon I use a giant oak stump back and a dogwood tree I have been torturing for about 23 years. Simple natural targets seem to work for me but I guess not everyone has access to those things....and trees aren't good to throw at unless you have something against them.

*Nifty links on basic throwing methods*

Knives:
http://www.quine.home.sonic.net/howthrow2.html

Axes/Tomahawk:

http://www.inquiry.net/outdoor/skills/axe/axe_throwing.htm

http://www.inquiry.net/outdoor/skills/beard/throw_tomahawk.htm

As the axiom goes :

"Easy to Learn.....Hard to Master."


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you Mekugi, for the most excellent and put together post.That should keep me busy for awhile.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 18, 2004)

I have one of the viking belt axes like the one on the ragweed site.  I've had it for years, well, the head of it that is.  I've busted dozens of handles out of the thing over time.  Throwing your weapon at an opponent during a fight always seemed kinda like the bad guy throwing his pistol at Superman in the old black and white series.  You can't beat chunking knives and axes at a target in the backyard for fun though...especially since you can't get lawn darts anymore.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2004)

I miss lawn darts!

I bought some throwing knives last year and hope to practice with them this year. I'm still trying to decide what to do for a target.


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 18, 2004)

When I used to be into that stuff I liked the heavier of the Gil Hibbons sets. They flew straight and almost always stuck. Never broke one either. (Unlike the expensive Randall Bowie I used to own.)


----------



## OULobo (Jun 18, 2004)

We did a cook out weekend at my school where one of the students who throws knives as a hobby brought a bunch of knives and targets, and gave short lessons. It was a little tough, but got better as I got the hang of it. The knives we used were heavy, generic, handmade, shoddy, utility, hackers. 

The one thing the instructor told us was that throwing a knife in combat is a horrible idea. Without rehashing the previous thread too much, the problem is giving up your weapon and possibly arming a person you just threw a sharp pointy thing at. Not to mention that there are few people (some say none) that can place tip on target at various random distances. Even if it does hit there is lack of penetration. On the other had it makes a great distraction.


----------



## Han-Mi (Jun 19, 2004)

Try finding a native american event and get a tomohawk.  They are great for starting out on the hatchet throwing because of the balance on them. I am pretty damn accurate with mine.


----------



## Mekugi (Jun 19, 2004)

Han-Mi said:
			
		

> Try finding a native american event and get a tomohawk.  They are great for starting out on the hatchet throwing because of the balance on them. I am pretty damn accurate with mine.



Just as a note here:
The Tomahawk as it known today, regardless of the fact that it gleaned it's name from the Virginian Algonquin word "tamahakan", is the product of immigration from the old world to the new during the 1600's. The modern perception of a slender wooden handle with a small metal axe head in fact a trade axe brought along by with Europeans. These axes were mass produced for trade and the chores associated with colonizing the frontier of the Americas. Thus, the "tomahawk" first appeared in three primary styles: English, Spanish and French and come in variation of theme depending on the maker and their use. It is interesting to note that these became a popular item for trade with American aborigines, eventually degenerating from iron and steel tools to brass ornaments to increase their trade value.

Native Aboriginal peoples did use axes made of stone and did call them tamahakan, for use as both tools and occasionally weapons. However, this word referred to several items and not just stone axes. Wooden warclubs, primitive stone maces and nasty spike sticks were all called "Tamahakan" as well. It is important to note that these were the original versions that appear _before_ the importing of iron and bronze axes, which were rarely produced by American Aborigines themselves.

There are several hundred examples of American Aboriginal weapons out there, and several good books.

The first that comes to&#12288;mind is Native American Weapons
by Colin F. Taylor :

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0806133465/002-7402660-2558406?v=glance.

To "whet your whistle".
This book is an outstanding overview of American Aboriginal hoplology and a "must read" imho.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 19, 2004)

Great info mekugi!  :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 19, 2004)

My favorite throwing knife came of the barrel of an M1. I have dinged it, bashed it broke the point on a brick wall and yet it still sharpns well and is in use after 15 years of my abuseing it.


----------



## Mekugi (Jun 20, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Great info mekugi!  :asian:



Thanks! I'm only glad to help and happy that it was useful to you.

Always,


----------

